# Travel from Durham, NH to Savannah, GA with luggage



## Angela (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks to all for helping me out.

First time Amtrak travel. I understand that I have to self transfer in Boston. How do I do that, costs involved, etc. Confused, so any help is much appreciated.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 29, 2017)

From North Station in Boston, you have 2 choices. You can either get on an Orange Line "T" at North Station and head south a few stops to Back Bay. However, you can also go by taxi to South Station to board. Especially if you have lots of luggage, you may want to do this. (You can also get there by "T", but it involves a transfer between lines.)

South Station is a full service station, while Back Bay is basically a commuter station.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jan 29, 2017)

I would recommend South station because you'll be able to get on earlier and have more time to get luggage and everything settled in.


----------



## Triley (Jan 30, 2017)

Something that wasn't mentioned, if you want to check your luggage, you can do so at South Station, if you connect there, depending on what train you have booked.

Also, if you book your Durham to Boston and Boston to Savannah tickets separately, you give yourself more options.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 30, 2017)

If you check your bags in Boston, don't expect them to arrive at your destination when you do, unless you are traveling on the 9:30 PM departure from South Station. I think this is a big lack on the NEC, especially for senior citizens. I know: it adds labor costs, but still............


----------



## Triley (Jan 30, 2017)

Which is why I said depending which train they take, silly.  67/65 is an option to connect to 89, but only if booked separate. Heck, if you try to book weekends no travel options appear. Someone really needs to add those fares.


----------

